
Square is rolling out its first debit card - josephpmay
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/4/15552912/square-cash-debit-card-black-rollout-launch-jack-dorsey
======
d1ffuz0r
Why do we need another debit card? Why can't we progress towards nfc like
technology? Android pay, Apple pay. These things words so good in Asia

